# Help with air con



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Can anyone please recommend an air con engineer in Coimbra? I have the units but need someone to fit and maintain them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I am trying to track down the name of the engineer recommended to me by Aki Leiria. He spoke perfect english and had the job done in no time...despite having another so called a/c engineer saying it was impossible to get the connections necessary.

This engineer was in fact the Mitsubishi A/C engineer and knew what he was talking about.

Should I not be able to find it I will call the store... if that doesnt work call into or telephone AKI Coimbra and ask fro they advice and recommendation.351 239 793 050 (store number)


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> I am trying to track down the name of the engineer recommended to me by Aki Leiria. He spoke perfect english and had the job done in no time...despite having another so called a/c engineer saying it was impossible to get the connections necessary.
> 
> This engineer was in fact the Mitsubishi A/C engineer and knew what he was talking about.
> 
> Should I not be able to find it I will call the store... if that doesnt work call into or telephone AKI Coimbra and ask fro they advice and recommendation.351 239 793 050 (store number)


Thanks for that Siobhán. :clap2:


----------

